# chainfire 3d



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

does anyone know what plugins to use for the droid x??? a link would be highly appreciated as well


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

PowerVR.

libGLEMU_POWERVR.zip to be exact.

*edit for link*
Here's the zip for all three:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=601568&d=1305849859

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

thanks man


----------

